# Welche Dämpferbuchsen für Fox Vanilla RC PP



## Moe (7. August 2004)

Moin Treibergemeinde,

nachdem mein DNM Burner das Zeitliche gesegnet hat   (Kolbenstange ist an der Verbindung zur Zugstufe ständig locker), kommt mir wahrscheinlich ein Fox Vanilla RC (200mm/57er Hub) in die Sau rein. Welche Dämpferbuchsen benötige ich da zum Einbau des Dämpfers, bzw. kann ich die alten Buchsen aus dem DNM weiter verwenden? Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. August 2004)

Moin,  

Du solltest die Breite der oberen Ferderbeinaufnahme und die der unteren ausmessen,bzw.einfach die Breite der Buchsen deines DNM-Federbeins!
Buchsen werden dann entsprechend vom Hersteller bzw.Vertreiber angefertigt oder besorgt!
Bei Fox wäre dein Ansprechpartner Shock Therapy (06126/2267700) oder 
Toxoholics(06331/258160),die Jungs helfen dir bestimmt gerne weiter!

Hab da zufälligerweise   grade einen frisch von Toxoholics (guckst du Aufkleber!)überholten Fox Vanilla RC liegen (200mm Ebl/57er Hub)03er Modell!
Wenn du den gebrauchen kannst, sind neu ziemlich teuer!
Ist wenig gefahren und wie gesagt frisch überholt  !Müsstest halt nur gucken wegen den Buchsen!  
Schick PN wenn du Bock drauf hast,für 230 Euronen ists deiner!

MFG

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (8. August 2004)

Danke für die Auskunft und für das Angebot. Einen Dämpfer habe ich schon gefunden   .


----------



## Moe (2. September 2004)

Hier nochmal die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen bei einem Vox Vanilla RC:

Buchsen:
Breite 49,8mm
Innendurchmesser: 8mm
Außendurchmesser 12,7mm

Distanzhülsen:
Breite: 19mm
Innendurchmesser: 12,7-13mm
Außenduchmesser 15+mm


----------

